# Soy and A.A.S



## stussy (Apr 3, 2005)

Ive read that soy can be a supporter to estrogen levels and was wondering if taking soy in my diet is healthy while on a cycle. Or should I avoid it totally???


----------



## Parker123 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Soy Protien Sucks*

Theres a thread here about it, check it out. uke:


----------



## stussy (Apr 3, 2005)

Parker123 said:
			
		

> Theres a thread here about it, check it out. uke:



I tried typing in soy protein in the search box but soy is too short of a word. Do you know what its titled as????(which post)


----------



## Diesel (Apr 3, 2005)

i think that a moderate amount of soy should be fine just try to get the bulk of your protiens from whey and milks


----------



## Parker123 (Apr 3, 2005)

stussy said:
			
		

> I tried typing in soy protein in the search box but soy is too short of a word. Do you know what its titled as????(which post)


Type "soybean" into the search.  Dragon posted it a few weeks ago.


----------



## stussy (Apr 3, 2005)

That was an good post.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 3, 2005)

I would stay away from soy like the plague. 
Here is the article.

http://www.123steroids.com/vB/showthread.php?t=3569


----------



## Diesel (Apr 3, 2005)

oh...i stand corrected guys...i had just read ina mag befor that soy was pretty beneficial...but i know beter now.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 3, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> oh...i stand corrected guys...i had just read ina mag befor that soy was pretty beneficial...but i know beter now.


Soy protein can be beneficial for females. It's not the best choice for bodybuilders.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 3, 2005)

ight good lookin out DR


----------



## Parker123 (Apr 3, 2005)

There are so many great options for protien other than soy.  And remember protien from food is the best option yet. If I could I would eat all of my protien instead of drinking it.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 3, 2005)

Soy is actually used to treat menopause, so I think that tells you that it has estrogen like effects.


----------



## stussy (Apr 4, 2005)

I find it amusing that a name like "WEIDER" would appear on a soy protein powder. I seen it the other day at Costco.


----------



## tee (Apr 4, 2005)

stussy said:
			
		

> I find it amusing that a name like "WEIDER" would appear on a soy protein powder. I seen it the other day at Costco.


That old man would put his name on anything to make a buck.


----------



## 21.5GUNS (Apr 6, 2005)

Soy is a huge conductor of aluminum, the earths soil is saturated with it. It's shown up in clinical studies as a precursor to breast cancer. Stay away from it.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 6, 2005)

21.5GUNS said:
			
		

> Soy is a huge conductor of aluminum, the earths soil is saturated with it. It's shown up in clinical studies as a precursor to breast cancer. Stay away from it.


There is some evidence aluminum may be connected to alzheimers also.


----------



## kell11 (Apr 20, 2005)

*no soy for you*

soy for organs...whey for muscle


----------

